# Solved: PowerShell and PS ISE question



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm running a virtual instance of server 2K8 R2, and have just updated everything so that I am current with all the fixes, etc. I am just opening up PowerShell for the first time and I notice there is no powershell_ise.exe. Being fairly new to PS, I find the ISE interface very useful, now that Microsoft has veered away from the GUI for those who administer their products. Anyone know why it is not shipped with 2K8 R2? Is there something else I should be using?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I use Notepad ++ to do all my PowerShell and batch scripting. It has syntax highlighting for most programming languages. The ISE does have some nice features and there are some alternative replacements for it from what I have read in the past but I have never tried them.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I knew I should have google searched first.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd378784(WS.10).aspx


> Windows PowerShell Integrated Scripting Environment (ISE). Windows PowerShell ISE is a graphical user interface for Windows PowerShell that lets you run commands and write, edit, run, test, and debug scripts in the same window. It offers up to eight independent execution environments and includes a built-in debugger, multiline editing, selective execution, syntax colors, line and column numbers, and context-sensitive Help. *Windows PowerShell ISE is an optional feature of Windows Server 2008 R2. To install it, use the Add Features Wizard.*


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks squashman. I google-searched before I posted (due diligence!) but this one slipped by me. It explains it.

I did find Quest PowerGUI for PowerShell on the web. It is their free, lite version and has more stuff than ISE. But when I went to install it, it said .NET framework 3.51 was required. I thought - how could .NET 3.51 possibly be missing from the latest updated server 2K8? It turns out that it isn't missing, just not installed, much like in what you found on Technet. In this case, I needed to add the Application Server _role_. Sure enough, as soon as I did that, a notice flashed over the system tray that updates were available. Predictably, the update was a patch to the .NET 3.51.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

All I Goolge Searched was this: *Windows 2008 Powershell ise*.
It was the first link Google Found. I have been known to have better Google Foo then most people though.


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Hah! I got too specific! I searched for powershell_ise.exe.


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Before I mark this closed, let me flesh it out a bit.

I am building Exchange Server 2010 on a Win 2K8 R2 virtual server.

First you have to make sure the prerequisites are met. (They are here at TechNet. Expand the "Install the Windows Server 2008 R2 operating system prerequisites" link.)

I was at step 3. "Use the Add-WindowsFeature cmdlet to install the necessary operating system components:"

Here you select the roles you will be assigning to this server and copy the corresponding code into PowerShell. I used this code for a server that will host the Client Access and Hub Transport server roles:


```
Add-WindowsFeature NET-Framework,RSAT-ADDS,Web-Server,Web-Basic-Auth,Web-Windows-Auth,Web-Metabase,Web-Net-Ext,Web-Lgcy-Mgmt-Console,WAS-Process-Model,RSAT-Web-Server,Web-ISAPI-Ext,Web-Digest-Auth,Web-Dyn-Compression,NET-HTTP-Activation,RPC-Over-HTTP-Proxy -Restart
```
That's when I ran into this error:


```
[COLOR="Red"]The term 'Add-WindowsFeature' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script 
file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, veri
fy that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:19
+ Add-WindowsFeature <<<<  NET-Framework,RSAT-ADDS,Web-Server,Web-Basic-Auth,Web-Windows-A
uth,Web-Metabase,Web-Net-Ext,Web-Lgcy-Mgmt-Console,WAS-Process-Model,RSAT-Web-Server,Web-I
SAPI-Ext,Web-Digest-Auth,Web-Dyn-Compression,NET-HTTP-Activation,RPC-Over-HTTP-Proxy -Rest
art
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (Add-WindowsFeature:String) [], CommandNotF 
   oundException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException[/COLOR]
```
I googled the first line of the error but did not find a solution.

I took these steps to solve it:

First, make sure you have run

```
Set-ExecutionPolicy RemoteSigned
```
 so PS can run scripts. (I already had, but new PS users could stumble on this out of the chute!!)

Make sure you have imported the ServerManager module from Step 2.)

Working backward, I saw my mistake. In Step 1.) I had installed the 2007 Office System Converter: Microsoft Filter Pack. Upgrading to the 2010 Filter pack fixed the problem.

I wanted to document this in case anyone else googles for this error and this may be of some help.

Cheers!

Thanks again to Squashman for helping me get ISE up and running.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This may shed some light on it for you.
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/...l-cmdlets-on-windows-2008-server-r2-beta.aspx



> To use the Server Manager cmdlets, we need to import servermanager module by running the PowerShell command "Import-Module servermanager". The reason is that these cmdlets are encapsulated in the servermanager module, and are not a part of PowerShell build-in cmdlets.


----------

